# Can anyone tell me about the Barnett Vortex Compound Bow package ????



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Its a good bow, at the longer drawlengths you can't get it down to what you can at the shorter drawlengths as far as draw poundage.
the only complaint that I've heard about it is the limb bolt threads, but the kid I know that uses one, hasnt had any trouble with hers yet.
its a good bow for the money, I think the limb bolts would only give you trouble if you tried backing them out to much.


----------



## akkiller (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you for the reply like i sead ill get the boys something better later if thay stay with but im not going to drop 4 or 500.oo on some thing that just going to sit in the bed room


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

As long as you realize you're buying a toy, you'll be fine. If they get serious at all or you want them to shoot well, look at other options. The Craze and Diamond Razor Edge are totally in a different class than the Barnett Vortex.


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

My 14 yr old shoots a barnett vortexx... the factory strings are about the only complaint... pretty quiet and fast for what it is..


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Its kinda a cross between a toy Bear Brave bow and a real bow. The rest is junk so figure another $39.00 or so for a real one. Also be carefull changing the mods out the screws strip easy. They can be changed without a press so thats good.


----------



## akkiller (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the input I puked up a bear apprentice 2 instead of the barnett it was 110.00 more but by the time I would have gotten a new rest and sight I would have been about 30.00 cheaper and the apprentice I feel like is better quality anyway.. The apprentice 2 is fully adjustable draw length 15'' to 27'' and draw weight 20-60 lb with out a press. Bow specs 265 fps (ibo) 271/2" axel to axel 6'' brace height 2.9lbs. and 70% let-off. I got this bow for the 12 year old its his b-day gift and he relly likes it. I wanted to thank all of you for the help and if anyone is looking for a youth bow the bear apprentice 2 is a great bow for the money.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

sounds like you did the right thing that is a very nice set up you have with the Bear bow.


----------



## akkiller (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you I feel like its a very nice bow for the money and the best part it grows as he grows and I can adjust it for me it shoot if I had to.


----------

